# overtrain forearms



## tom v (Sep 29, 2010)

i was recently reading that you cannot overtrain your forearms and could/should work them in every workout??

This goes against all ive heard about rest building bigger muscles.

A little clarification would be much appreciated.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldnt train any muscle every day...

My forearms are less stronger than rest of my body.. but i train them twice a day..!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup foreams can be trained daily as the systemic fatigue isnt great.

Functional Hand and Grip Strength Training - Iron Mind Captains of Crush Hand Grippers is a great site does daily articles via email

this is the place that pioneers trap bar/thick bar use and all oldetyme methods of muscle building.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

really?

Excellent! I got them strengthen hand grip things Everlast Xtra Strength Hand Grips

U reckon its an idea to do those every day, say whilst i watch tv, and then finger curls in the gym?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no you need to put same intensity into hand strength as you would any bodypart.

there are lots of ways to work grip but i do have 4 grippers now going up in poundage..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers Cal.. will work away with the grips in and out the gym


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is a good thread for me as Ive never trained forearm separately. ill give it a try.

That's why roadrunner cant fly.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> but i do have 4 grippers now going up in poundage..


what poundage you training with Cal?

i've got the 100, 150, 200, 250, 300 & 350lb

i train with the 200lb as i can only barely close the 250 ... and not even close on the 300 & 350!!

not wearing straps on deadlift has helped my forearms with are over 14 inches now

just sarted training with the fat gripz on arm day

and sometimes when we have workshop olympics (some fridays when there are a load of us in) we twist cable drums up and down a rope wrist roller (we fanshioned out of plastic pipe) and try and beat our personal best times

forearms and calves are a similar muscle and are a very resilient muscle!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have a 100 150 200 and 300 i think.

i rarely train grip directly and have 13 3/4" forearms cold at 11"10.

i can get to within .75cm on the 300lb IF i rest the end against the palm of the otherhand..

otherwise i cant move the bugger.

i use thickhandled db`s exclusively and have some fat gripz on the way 

ive never used straps and i reckon the singles ive trained my legs with have been a massive benefit.

i will hold 300kg strapless from a below the knee trap bar pull one day..back willing...

btw i aint saying doing grip work every day but if youre were careful you could.

and of course just sitting there gripping whislt watching tv is better than not gripping sitting there watching tv....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I also never train forearms seperatly. What are fat gripz?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I train forearms, a few times a week by picking weights up, and thats enough for me, i have thought of training them seperate again because i use grips for heavy exercises which takes quite a bit of pressure off....


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> I also never train forearms seperatly. What are fat gripz?


Fat Gripz!

Quality piece of equipment.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers ron


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Do these really work? I may purchase some soon?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Do these really work? I may purchase some soon?


a lot of guys seem to use them

i'm just trying to incorporate them into my routines now

i'll post back later to let you know after a month or so


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

a piece of plastic tubing over a db works just as well or a BB however.

this is one of the daily emails i get.

can you work out why ive specifically put this one up jakal?

Here's a question we get all the time:

"Is squeezing tennis balls a good way to build

hand strength?"

Before I say another word let me mentions two things:

first of all, if you think a particular training

method sounds like a good idea, try it -- then you'll

know for yourself.

Second of all, if you enjoy a particular exercises,

training style, workout type etc and its working

for you the way you want it to, then by all means

keep doing it, despite what anyone (even me) might

say.

Ok, now that those is out of the way, sure, you

can squeeze tennis balls, rubber gizmos, pool

noodles, ball of wax, a pair of balled up socks

or whatever other squishy thing you like.

The 'problem' with said items (if it is a problem

at all) is that it is difficult, if not impossible

to gauge your results, which, in turn, does not

allow you so know whether or not the training is

actually making you stronger.

Training "works" because it is progressive, ie

improving just a bit with each successive workout.

Yet you can only know if you have progressed by

having an idea of the mark you set last workout

(so you can shoot to beat it)

With a tennis ball, for example, you can do sets

or reps but do you actually know how hard you

squeezed? No, since there is no way to measure it.

As far as building hand strength is concerned,

I would say a better choice -- for that reason --

would be hand grippers, or a plate loaded grip

machine or anything else which allows you to have

a more exact idea of what a successful rep "is".

And when you define a "rep', you can then build

your sets and the rest of your workout -- and

more importantly you will know, without a doubt,

when your training is working.

So, squeezing squishy stuff is certainly better

than nothing but one much better and more effective

choice insofar as building hand strength can be

found right here:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

You have made some very good points there Crazycal. well put together.

I'd never thought of it like that.


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Ive recently been trying to do my cable tricep extensions by getting the double ended rope on an overhead pulley and wrapping my hand around both ropes while I do 1 arm tricep pulldowns, rather than using a regular handle. The instability of both ropes being in 1 hand means you need to grip pretty hard in order to keep going and of course the higher the weight you use, the harder it gets.

Ive toyed with doing this all the time, to help work on my forearms a bit more, my old gym buddy who is now a personal trainer loves doing them, so perhaps thats something to consider for yourself.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> Fat Gripz!
> 
> Quality piece of equipment.


If you dont want to spend that much without having some idea of how it works go to B&Q get a piece of 1in pipe insulation cut to length and give it a try.

ronnie I just quoted you as it was the easiest way to describe what I meant.


----------

